# Ore carrier BAOSTEEL EDUCATION



## schurr (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking after photos of BAOSTEEL EDUCATION, a 228.527 DWT ore carrier, to Emerald Marine Ltd. at Imari Shipyard & Works on Mar 31, 2009.

Brgds Schurr


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Schurr,

Photo of 'Baosteel Education' at www.mol.co.jp/unabara/syunkou_0906do.html

Regards,
Dennis.


----------

